# Apple Music plus sign



## rdolmat (Sep 25, 2021)

Hey all!

Quick question. I tried searching online but couldn't find an answer. It's probably really obvious. 
What is the plus sign beside the song title on the "now playing" card? Is that like the heart button for Spotify?
When I play a song using Apple Music, it has the common controls (back, skip, pause) and the plus sign.

Thank you!


----------



## jbequer (4 mo ago)

I need to know myself, what happens to that song when you hit the plus then get a check mark? Where does it put it?


----------



## jrzapata (Apr 23, 2018)

My best guess is: "Add to Library"
from what I read on other sources, your plays on the Tesla app do not add to the plays count of each song. 
and on a disappointing note: smart playlists don't show up on the Tesla app. 
This seems to be just a rendering of the web player for Apple Music.


----------



## Patrick Johnson (1 mo ago)

rdolmat said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Quick question. I tried searching online but couldn't find an answer. It's probably really obvious.
> What is the plus sign beside the song title on the "now playing" card? Is that like the heart button for Spotify?
> ...


it's maybe because of the coding of spotify isn't fully spported


----------



## rdolmat (Sep 25, 2021)

jrzapata said:


> My best guess is: "Add to Library"
> from what I read on other sources, your plays on the Tesla app do not add to the plays count of each song.
> and on a disappointing note: smart playlists don't show up on the Tesla app.
> This seems to be just a rendering of the web player for Apple Music.


Ah, so "add to Apple Library" perhaps? That sounds about right! I'll keep poking around and see what happens.


----------

